# Paph. charlesworthii 'Purple Halo' -specimen plant-



## Drorchid (Oct 7, 2008)

Here are some pictures of one of our select Paph. charlesworthii. It has become a nice specimen plant. When I took the picture it had 5 open flowers and one bud. I think this species is turning to be one of my favorite Paph. species. It also makes great hybrids when you cross it onto maudiae types, and to complex Paph's.

















Robert


----------



## nikv (Oct 7, 2008)

Very nice! I want one.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll take 2! :drool: :drool:


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 7, 2008)

Beautiful! This species has been on my wish list for a while. The dorsal on your specimen is lovely.


----------



## Elena (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow, incredible plant! :clap:

I adore the staminode of this species.


----------



## Candace (Oct 7, 2008)

A good example of why we shouldn't be dividing our plants at any given opportunity.


----------



## Paul (Oct 7, 2008)

Great grown plant, and very nice flowers!!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Oct 7, 2008)

Very nice, pull those yellow leaves off, wipe off the leaves and get it to AOS judging this coming weekend in Chicago. Likely a CCM and a flower quality award there. Good job.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 7, 2008)

Very nice "Halo" Robert. Can't seem to grow this species here in South Texas. Believe me, I've tried!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 7, 2008)

All has already been said; I esp. like the strong color of the giant dorsals!!!! Jean


----------



## GuRu (Oct 7, 2008)

Gorgeous P. charlesworthii and such a well grown plant!! :drool:
I think Leo is right it's worth to be awarded.

Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 7, 2008)

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Hien (Oct 7, 2008)

Do you think that the fertilizer chemical spots on the leaves actuallly help make it less apertizing to the insects? I wonder.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 7, 2008)

Try it Hien! oke:
Actually the flowers aren't 'me'!


----------



## bench72 (Oct 7, 2008)

beautiful flowers and wonderfully grown!


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 7, 2008)

Droolicious... Well grown and flowered..!!!


----------



## Nutz4Paphs (Oct 7, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 7, 2008)

All I can say is *WOW*!


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice color and growing!!!:clap:


Ramon


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

:clap: spectacular plant and blooms!


----------



## paphjoint (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow too


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 9, 2008)

Now that is one spectacular specimen - great colors, shape, and it is SO BIG! Lovely.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 9, 2008)

Gorgeous plant and very beautiful flowers!!! Nice colour and shape!!!!


----------

